# coyote decoys



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

Took me around a week and finally finished my rabit decoy looks awesome i was deff. bored lol, but got it rockin. Got a new place to coyote hunt looks great this woman complains about them all the time. I'm actually goin to go just for yotes and see how i can do huntin them opposed to just shootin them while deer hunting. Not to expeirenced in this field of hunting anytips would be greatly appreciated. I have a rabit distress call and a howler thanks in advance.
josh


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We used to take a stuffed animal of just about any type and tie a cord to it.(we actually used a old level wind reel and mono). Pound a 3 to 4 foot stake in the ground that had a screw eye to run the cord through. You could use a squeal type call and bounce the stuffed animal a bit. If any yotes were around and spotted the decoy they usually came running in and stopped between 25 and 59 yards away. We always took a 12 ga. and a rifle. Coyotes will take cats, kittens, small dogs, puppies and rabbits so it really doesn't matter what you use as a decoy as it is the motion that really brings them in. Fawn bleats work good in early summer. The most important thing is to SIT STILL and situate yourself in some cover.
We also used to take a stray cat into a field and tie it to a small platform on top of a 10 foot pole then start calling the crows. Once the crows spotted the cat they would home in on it. Once we were able to drop over forty crows. Again, it was essential that you were in a good blind or cover. A 12 ga. with a full choke worked out well as we normally set up about 40 yards from the cat. Yes, befor you ask, sometimes we shot the decoy by mistake.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL thanks man for the info, you have a good one, best of luck


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

ohiocatan

Some years back my friends and I painted a weasel ball (the toy they sell at Cracker Barrel) gray and left the squirrel tail on. Before calling we set the ball on snow and let i wobble around.

The motion brought the yodel pups in close. Instead of hanging up at 250 yards to find the source of the calls they would home in on the weasel ball  

Before that we would just hang cotton balls on sagebrush but the ball worked much better.


----------

